# Bild verschiebt sich



## Blumenkind (25. Juli 2003)

Hi,

ich habe mir nun die Canon Powershot A70 gekauft und ich muss sagen, da stimmt irgendetwas nicht

Also die Linse stimmt nicht mit dem LCD Display überein.

Das Bild auf dem Display ist ca. 1-2cm weiter unten, als bei der Linse.

Wenn man auf einen Gegenstand hält und durch die Linse schaut, und dann auf den Display, wird deutlich, dass der Gegenstand abgeschnitten wird.

Das geschossene Bild sieht jedoch so aus wie auf dem Display.

So verrutschen mir die Bilder immer und ich bekomme unschöne Aufnahmen.


----------



## Leola13 (25. Juli 2003)

Hai,

mit einer Speigelreflexkamera wär das nicht passiert  

Spass beiseite wie du schon schreibst, die Linse und das Display (eigentlich ja die Photzelle (?) die für das Dispaly-Bild verantwortlich ist) liegen nicht auf einer Ebene.

Bei allen Spiegelreflexkameras schaust du durch das Objektiv, hast also keinen Versatz. Höchstens eine geringe Verkleinerung.

Bei meiner Digi hab ich ein ähnliches Prob, das Foto wird immer grösser als der angezeigte Ausschnit.

.. und was ist wenn du durch den Sucher schaust und nicht aufs Display ?? 

Ansonsten kann ich dir keine Lösung anbieten.

Ciao


----------



## Philip Kurz (27. Juli 2003)

Das Problem habe ich mit meiner Digicam auch. Allerdings wenn ich durch den Sucher gucke. Ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt mein Objekt immer ein bischen weiter links anzuvisieren. Dann klappts auch mit dem Nachbarn   (Ich weiß, keine gute Lösung ...)


----------



## Vitalis (1. August 2003)

Das ist ganz normal für so eine Sucherkamera @ Blumenkind. 

Was Du durch den Sucher (was Du Linse nennst) siehst, ist nicht das was das Objektiv sieht. Nur das Display zeigt den wirklichen Bildausschnitt. Also im Zweifelsfall einfach das Display benutzen oder sich angewöhnen den Teil, der immer abgeschnitten wird, zu berücksichtigen. Haben ja Leola und radde eigentlich schon alles gesagt.


----------



## Blumenkind (1. August 2003)

Hi,

bin nun wieder zurück aus Dänemark und habe mir auch in der einen Woche angewöhnt das Display zu benutzen.

Leider sind mir dort nicht besonders viele Motive vor die Linse gekommen, da ich nicht selbst mobil war 

Werd die Bilder mal morgen am Compi auswerten und schaun, ob etwas brauchbares dabei ist.

Gruß Blumenkind


----------

